# Make Your Own



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Has anyone else "improvised" or created a tool for working with knitting or crochet?

Many years ago I wanted some small knitting needles but had none. I cut two 7inch straight lengths from wire clothes hangers and sharpened them on a stone step. [not sharp, but, you know, tapered and rounded]. They worked well, but rusted 

I wanted to try knooking, so after watching the youtube video I decided to make my own knook hook. I had a rather large bamboo crochet hook (I or K) so I just took a sharp knife, tapered the last inch of the handle and drilled a small hole for the cord. It works perfect!

Please tell us about any things you've made to fill a need!


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

My father made my mother knitting needles and crochet hooks out of dowels. I measured the skewers I have and found they are no. 3 knitting needles, I have used pencils, pieces of a dowel and plastic yarn needles for cabling. Who says you have to buy something you can make yourself. 
I knitted Barbie style mittens on tapestry sewing needles and used toothpicks to knit lapel pins.

Where there is a will there is a way. Have fun and let's see some more examples.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I needed a crochet hook while we were at our cabin one summer - I found a short piece of tree branch around the right diameter, broke it down, and whittled one end into a hook shape... size wasn't important - I needed to do a provisional cast on. I now keep that hook with my traveling tools for repairing dropped stitches or doing more provisional cast ons


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

While trying to straighten a needle I broke it in half. So I will do the same with the other needle, put a cap on the broken end, and have a pair of 5 short needles. 
If I can sharpen the ends - will try but don't think it's possible - I'll have 4 needles, size 5 double-ended


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

everyone knows that we are a very creative and inventive group.You go girl.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

Carol J. said:


> My father made my mother knitting needles and crochet hooks out of dowels. I measured the skewers I have and found they are no. 3 knitting needles, I have used pencils, pieces of a dowel and plastic yarn needles for cabling. Who says you have to buy something you can make yourself.
> I knitted Barbie style mittens on tapestry sewing needles and used toothpicks to knit lapel pins.
> 
> Where there is a will there is a way. Have fun and let's see some more examples.


I haven't made my own needles, BUT, I was in dr office this a.m. knitting and waiting for my name to be called...this little girl about 10 sat next to me and was most interested in my knitting.....she asked "are those toothpicks?"......I showed her that I was using a small circular needle.....(even though I was flat knitting); I showed her how they were connected to each other. She was so impressed.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

SharonK1 said:


> Has anyone else "improvised" or created a tool for working with knitting or crochet?
> 
> Many years ago I wanted some small knitting needles but had none. I cut two 7inch straight lengths from wire clothes hangers and sharpened them on a stone step. [not sharp, but, you know, tapered and rounded]. They worked well, but rusted
> 
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
For fun, I took a set of chop sticks to a pencil sharpener and honed the tips down more, sanded them off, put on stoppers, put on two poly coats but first sized the needles using a gauge then used the Dremil Drill to etch in the size.......

Not sure I'll do it again, but it was fun.

I also took a broken plastic needle to the pencil sharpener and made a skinny tip, sanded that down and which is now an awl; LOL!

Fun post, Sharon - thanks - and Happy Holidays to you and yours!

Donna Rae


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

This is so cool! I love reading all the ways you've used to come up with what you need without running out to WalMart, Michaels, etc.! Please share more. 

Sharon


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

I made some form down rods
straight and dp's or sometimes I just use wire for dp's
can't see buying them when you don't have to


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I enjoy reading what you all have done in an emergency. Knitters never give up!


----------



## WolfDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

SharonK1 said:


> Has anyone else "improvised" or created a tool for working with knitting or crochet?


Yes, I made a thread holder for myself. It's a spare 'toilet paper' dispenser (the kind you normally attach to a wall) on a scrap piece of board.

Someday I'm going to make one on a nicer board, with a 'wooden' toilet paper dispenser so it's prettier, but this one is JUST fine. In fact, on a longer board, you can put two or three of them if you're working with multiple colors, AND I added inch measurements along the board for 'quick' checks.


----------



## CarolFidler (Oct 17, 2011)

OK what do you do with a nook hook, that is completely new with me, I have one handed down from my Mother and never new what it was for.


----------



## bestamor (Dec 9, 2011)

When I was a young girl I wanted to learn to knit but we didn't have any needles so my mother found two 20 penny nails and taught me the basics of casting on and garter stitch. I had a small ball of white yarn that I used over and over. By the time I finished with that yarn it was pretty dirty but it was the start of my love for knitting


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

This is brilliant! Thanks for sharing. I am getting a lot of ideas about improvising... not one of my strong points  


WolfDreamer said:


> SharonK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else "improvised" or created a tool for working with knitting or crochet?
> ...


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a crochet hook thst my mother's brother made for her out of a spoon handle when she was a girl-about 1915-. Money was short and they lived on the country in south Texas.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

I think Ray Mears had better watch out, what a fascinating amount of lateral thinkers you knitters are


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

I never buy stitch markers but make my own from bits of leftover yarn.

There was a wonderful knitter by name of Fran who frequented another knitting forum. She passed away about two years ago but not before enriching thousands of knitters' lives. She invented a "counting chain" that is so simple in design I sat back and thought, "Why didn't I think of that?" You'll never need to bother with those little numbered counters again. (If anyone is interested, I'll happily share the technique.)

Another gift from Fran was her "Ten Minute Rule." Just spend 10 minutes each day knitting those WIPs, and they'll be finished before you know it. That can also be applied to exercise, reading, cleaning . . . the possibilities are endless.


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

One year when my husband and I were visiting our son in Chicago I just HAD to do some knitting......chopsticks worked okay for needles and I found a lovely blue yarn in a thrift store........


----------



## beebeeturner (Oct 17, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to knit using old hat pins. She was born in 1890 & was a very thrifty person. All I could do was garter stitch and had to make my own patters. For an 8 year old I think I did pretty well LOL.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Juanita H said:


> I never buy stitch markers but make my own from bits of leftover yarn.
> 
> There was a wonderful knitter by name of Fran who frequented another knitting forum. She passed away about two years ago but not before enriching thousands of knitters' lives. She invented a "counting chain" that is so simple in design I sat back and thought, "Why didn't I think of that?" You'll never need to bother with those little numbered counters again. (If anyone is interested, I'll happily share the technique.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Char25 (Jul 1, 2011)

I have heard about those chains but can't imagine how to use one. Any info would be appreciated, also on how to make one would be great!


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

Counting chain: Take a length of contrasting yarn (I prefer cotton for its lack of elasticity) and a knitting needle that's larger than the size you are using. Tie the yarn in a square knot around the needle. Remove the needle from the loop, and tie the yarn in another square knot around the needle. Continue until you have the number of loops you need. 

To use, insert the needle you are using into an end loop of the chain. You'll move up one loop for each row. 

Because I tend to be a total ditz, I always start at the round end and work toward the ends of the chain. Otherwise, I'd never remember which direction I was headed. For this reason, the counting pennies would never work for me. I wouldn't remember if I removed a penny or not. ;-)


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> Carol J. said:
> 
> 
> > My father made my mother knitting needles and crochet hooks out of dowels. I measured the skewers I have and found they are no. 3 knitting needles, I have used pencils, pieces of a dowel and plastic yarn needles for cabling. Who says you have to buy something you can make yourself.
> ...


What a nice encounter. But, I had to laugh about her calling the needles "toothpicks". A classic child's question; I love kids. I bet she'll never forget your quick tutorial. Hopefully, her impression will feed her curiosity to the point where she will, somehow, learn to knit.


----------



## fcpjap (Jul 25, 2011)

Well it's obvious that creative people think creatively. However, some people are just more creative. Some of the ideas here, especially the toilet paper holder, never have occurred to me although I DO have my very large ball of crochet thread placed upright on a paper towel dispenser. 
When I was a teenager (a thousand years ago), my dad made me several stitch holders out of bent wire coat hangers. I have used metal washers as markers. I always feel "so smart" when I solve a problem and save money at the same time.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> SharonK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else "improvised" or created a tool for working with knitting or crochet?
> ...


Donna Rae, you're just full of surprises, aren't you; LOL

Can't say I've improvised anything for my knitting needs. I'm spoiled;my LYS is just a short walk from where I live. So, if I'm in need.... I take a walk. LOL


----------



## katlvr.74 (Apr 10, 2011)

Good morning. My dad made my first needles from bicycle spokes so long ago I don't remember using them.lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I have used pick up sticks for knitting they were the perfect size for the mittens I was making. I find if it is straight I can knit with it. I have also knit with my crochet hooks.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I used wooden skewers to make some very short straight needles to finish a hat because I do not know how to use dpns. They worked great for that project. Then I used them again on another project. Not very exciting or innovative. I vote for the toliet paper roller idea!!! I have determined to make myself one of those. Oh, and what a wonderful question!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

SharonK1 said:


> Has anyone else "improvised" or created a tool for working with knitting or crochet?[/quote
> 
> When I was a little girl, "spool knitting" was THE thing. But I couldn't buy one. So Daddy made me one, out of an old WOODEN thread spool (devoid of thread!), and 4 nails in the top. Today they're made of plastic, and are readily available in any craft/yarn shop.
> 
> I used my "spoodles," as I called them, for years!! Thank goodness Mother never ran out of old thread spools, and Daddy had an endless supply of nails.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

well don't trow away chop sticks great knitting tools. And if you have needles that are wood use a pencil sharpener to make new points. Waist not Want not


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have made knitting needles from dowels and have knitted with pencils.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Juanita H said:


> I never buy stitch markers but make my own from bits of leftover yarn.
> 
> There was a wonderful knitter by name of Fran who frequented another knitting forum. She passed away about two years ago but not before enriching thousands of knitters' lives. She invented a "counting chain" that is so simple in design I sat back and thought, "Why didn't I think of that?" You'll never need to bother with those little numbered counters again. (If anyone is interested, I'll happily share the technique.)
> 
> Another gift from Fran was her "Ten Minute Rule." Just spend 0 minutes each day knitting those WIPs, and they'll be finished before you know it. That can also be applied to exercise, reading, cleaning . . . the possibilities are endless.


yes Juanita 
I would like to know that technique thank you


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I also made dpns out of dowel rods. I took my little metal sizer with me to Lowes and measured rods till I found what I wanted. Cut them to the length I wanted. I have an old crank pencil sharpener and just stuck them in there and made them as sharp as I wanted. Saved a LOT of money.


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

I posted the instructions on page two of this thread.


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

I didn't invent an object, but I *invented* the Magic Loop for myself a few years ago when I was knitting something in the round and didn't have a short circular or the right sized DPNs. It wasn't until I got on here and found out that Magic Loop is an *official* technique. I still don't consider it a technique, it's just something I do when I need to.

I love how everyone is so creative and able to come up with nifty ideas in an emergency.


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

fcpjap said:


> Well it's obvious that creative people think creatively. However, some people are just more creative. Some of the ideas here, especially the toilet paper holder, never have occurred to me although I DO have my very large ball of crochet thread placed upright on a paper towel dispenser.
> When I was a teenager (a thousand years ago), my dad made me several stitch holders out of bent wire coat hangers. I have used metal washers as markers. I always feel "so smart" when I solve a problem and save money at the same time.


I made stitch markers out of paper once. I needed some and didn't have any and the only yarn I had with me was from the project. I made the markers out of the paper in the hotel desk and cut them with the nail clippers in my purse. (No scissors on the airplane at that time.)


----------



## flotownwoman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh I love recycling, reusing and reinventing! Some wonderful ideas here! Thank you everyone!

I've not had a situation where I had to make my own needles however...I do save the corks from wine bottles and when I need a stopper for the end of my needles....viola! Oh and the wine bottles are used here and there as garden art. I've been collecting bottles from everyone I know and one day hope to create a bottle tree.



SharonK1 said:


> Has anyone else "improvised" or created a tool for working with knitting or crochet?
> 
> Many years ago I wanted some small knitting needles but had none. I cut two 7inch straight lengths from wire clothes hangers and sharpened them on a stone step. [not sharp, but, you know, tapered and rounded]. They worked well, but rusted
> 
> ...


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

I have enjoyd this post and looking forward to more thank you SharonK1 for posting it


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have made needles out of dowels using the pencil sharpener. The Peruvians are said to do their fine knitting with needles made from bicycle spokes. There used to be a fad quite a few years back for making crochet hooks out of plastic tooth brushes (involving softening in hot water) This was for rugs so gauge not important. Couldn't do that with today's fancy toothbrushes.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I needed shorter needles for the project I was working on...so my sweet husband cut about 2" off my wooden circular needle points, put them in a pencil sharpener, and then took fine sandpaper to smooth them. They worked great!!!!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I've used pencils in a pinch!


----------



## deekim (Mar 7, 2011)

I needed stitch holders one time, my husband made me some out of coat hangers. He cut them to the right size, and bent them.

Dee


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Last night, I actually BROKE a long plastic knitting needle- not on purpose. It just snapped while I was working on a tiny sweater for my granddaughter. Luckily, I have another set of that size, in metal.

Instead of throwing the plastic set away, I put the broken needle in my electric pencil sharpener, and created a short needle! Since that worked, I will do the same with the mate, and thus have a very short (5"?) of that size. :^)


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

SharonK1 said:


> Has anyone else "improvised" or created a tool for working with knitting or crochet?
> 
> Many years ago I wanted some small knitting needles but had none. I cut two 7inch straight lengths from wire clothes hangers and sharpened them on a stone step. [not sharp, but, you know, tapered and rounded]. They worked well, but rusted
> 
> ...


PENCILS WORK GREAT FOR STRAIGHT NEEDLES. ALSO CHOPSTICKS.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I made stitch markers this past few month from my bead stash. They really work well.


----------



## Baba71 (Sep 17, 2011)

When I was a small child (65 years ago) my Mom and Dad hooked rugs and Dad made their hooks out of spike nails. Then were about 7" long and about the sizr of a K or J hook. I still have one of the hooks.
I have used dowel rods to make hooks and knitting needles, even used safty pins for markers have been known to use the pop tabs as markers if I'm out of town and need a couple.


----------



## WolfDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

I use different sized jump rings for markers. They're small, don't get in the way, I can use dozens of them at a time if I want, and they never add weight or get in the way. 

They're also small enough that they will never create 'ladders' like some of the larger (albeit much lovelier) markers tend to do at times.

Besides, you can buy a box of assorted jump ring sizes for about 3$ per 100 jump rings (more or less). It works for me.  

OH, and you can add any little charm you have to those jump rings, and make your own 'coded' markers. (like have one different charm for the round marker and the other 'plain' ones for the pattern markers)


----------



## kaz (Apr 15, 2011)

Please share that counting chain. I could use a good system. Thanks!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

WolfDreamer said:


> SharonK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else "improvised" or created a tool for working with knitting or crochet?
> ...


This is brilliant! Those thread holders, if you were to buy them, are really expensive.

Hazel


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Juanita..thank you for sharing the counting chain..and especially for telling us about Fran...this kind of connection is SO IMPORTANT to me....please consider ANYTHING else you learned from her...or from others!!
julie


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a very good friend who is a drummer. During a break at one of his shows, I looked at his set of drumsticks and thought that I could make a set of knitting needles out of a set of his old drumsticks. I asked him for a set and he was nice enough to give them to me. I sanded the tips down to the point size I wanted and sanded the top of them to keep the yarn from slipping off. He signed them for me before I schelacked (sp?) them. They come out to a size 17. I knitted his wife and myself a shawl with them. They came out very nice. :lol:


----------



## Janec41 (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't know if this exactly suits the question but I thought you all might get a kick out of it - and laugh at a fellow traveler: Several years ago I needed a vignette for dollhouse, so I laboriously knitted a swatch of stockinette out of buttonhole thread using 2 straight pins for needles. I didn't bind off but stuck the needles with the swatch into the "ball of yarn" and put them in the doll's basket. They tell me I'll be released from the asylum after Christmas! LOL


----------



## Janec41 (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't know if this exactly suits the question but I thought you all might get a kick out of it - and laugh at a fellow traveler: Several years ago I needed a vignette for dollhouse, so I laboriously knitted a swatch of stockinette out of buttonhole thread using 2 straight pins for needles. I didn't bind off but stuck the needles with the swatch into the "ball of yarn" and put them in the doll's basket. They tell me I'll be released from the asylum after Christmas! LOL


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Janec41 said:


> Don't know if this exactly suits the question but I thought you all might get a kick out of it - and laugh at a fellow traveler: Several years ago I needed a vignette for dollhouse, so I laboriously knitted a swatch of stockinette out of buttonhole thread using 2 straight pins for needles. I didn't bind off but stuck the needles with the swatch into the "ball of yarn" and put them in the doll's basket. They tell me I'll be released from the asylum after Christmas! LOL


How creative everyone is.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

I use "orphan" hoop earrings for stitch markers. Works great.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh wheatie that is so sweet..a treasure. wow some of you ladies should be design engineers..! oh...you are...my hubby has made me several gadgets that i use..and i also save all my nylons to put my yarn on when knitting. tie a knot in the leg stuff the yarn in and pull out...


----------



## 414dot (Nov 28, 2011)

I was knitting slipper socks with two strands to each one, and knitting them both at the same time. I was using one skein for each slipper and using both ends of each skein. I had a mess on my hands. I asked my husband if he could make a stand for each skein and he did. He put two dowel rods on bases and I was able to put each skein on the rods. That way my slippers were easier to handle and I was able to finish them without all the twisting. One skein on each side of my feet kept me sane.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you SharonK for the info. I will use this many times for the reasons I told you about in my PM.....Della


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

I like to have my tools with me,whether I'm going to need them or not.I keep folding scissors, darning needles, crochet hooks,needle threader, etc., in a plastic tube that originally had mini M&M's in it. The tube is a bright colour, so always easy to find. The lid stays shut, nothing falls out and gets lost at the bottom of my knitting bag.
I also use crochet hooks, instead of cable needles.The first time I did this, it was because I had misplaced the cable needle. After that, I did it on purpose, as the crochet hook stays in the stitches better.


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

My husband made this stand for me. A basic wood square with holes near top, and an unmatched knitting needle cut down and tip covered with a needle tip cover as the holder. This works to hold my craft yarns when making necklaces.


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh WOW, I loved this topic. What are Jump Rings and where are they purchased Please?


----------



## dena (Nov 13, 2011)

WolfDreamer said:


> SharonK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else "improvised" or created a tool for working with knitting or crochet?
> ...


Thanks for my laugh of the day. What a gret idea! May I copy that idea please. Go Knitters!!!!


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

My best knitting friend's talented husband made 2 size 7 needles for me from dowels and cute blue round buttons at the end. Another year I was knitting an Aran cardigan, and he made buttons for it from antique antlers - I love them!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

BSH said:


> My husband made this stand for me. A basic wood square with holes near top, and an unmatched knitting needle cut down and tip covered with a needle tip cover as the holder. This works to hold my craft yarns when making necklaces.


What a great idea!

Hazel


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Late one night while working on a cable sweater, I found I didn't have enough markers. My husband went out and cut off a piece of tubing, and then cut thin circles off of it.


----------



## Blue52 (Dec 13, 2011)

I love learning new knitting tips. I use scrap yarn as stitch markers and I have one technique for counting rows with it, but I'd love to read about any tips from Fran (or anyone else) that you recall.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Have made double ended needles from Chop Sticks, used embroidery Needles for knitting tiny items and even Tooth Picks.
Even cut Plastic Tubing into strips (nothing else was available)
and made short needles out of them. It was a little tricky to get the point functioning. And then when knitting a Rug from old Clothing cut into strips, I made Needles from Dowling.
An electric Sander comes in handy for all sorts of things.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i needed really small needles to knit for barbie. i dulled corsage pins to knit with crochet cotton. my barbie was well decked out..


----------



## WolfDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

maggieme said:


> Oh WOW, I loved this topic. What are Jump Rings and where are they purchased Please?


Well, the ones I had purchased a few times are here: http://www.firemountaingems.com/details.asp?PN=H209479FL but it seems they have run out of that exact package.

But jump rings are those little metal rings that are kinda split that you use to put charms on bracelets, etc. You can usually find them in the 'jewelry findings' section of most craft stores.

Even wal-mart carries them in many of their craft depts. in the stores.  You can get sizes to work with every size of knitting needle.


----------



## overdew (Dec 2, 2011)

To keep yarn skeins neat, you can buy those mesh covers for $1+ at knit shops, OR take apart one of those nylon bath oofa or Loofa things and cut it in pieces and make about 10 in whatever size you want. I have also used a long piece--placed skein of yarn inside, and knotted each end tightly and washed in the washer before knitting with it(synthetic yarn only). This cut down on fuzziness, smell, and allergy to yarn. I put it in the dryer, but took days for center to dry in warm area. Improved the yarn.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

In the late 1970s I was knitting a blanket holding 5 strands of yarn together. The Size 50 plastic needles are way too short so my dad made me a set. Remember the window shades that roll up and down? He took the hardware off both ends of the rod, and took the shade off. Tapered one end. Did that to two shades. Added a large drawer pull for end caps. They work like a champion. On my loveseat I have to sit in the middle because the needles stick out way beyond my elbows ;-) I do still have them.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

You can decorate the jump rings with beads and baubles. I have made some and you can also buy them that way now. This has been one of the most fun things we have ever discussed. I love it and have many new ideas. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dragonothe (Jul 4, 2011)

I needle tat and have used toothpicks, stiff wire and paperclips to tat with. Fun to improvise tools.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

In a class for tatting I taught one time, one of the ladies was using the bobbin from her sewing machine for the thread.

Remember making broomstick lace? My DH made my big needles out of wooden dowels, he made the points by carving them to a point, I still have them too.


----------



## janebear (Jun 5, 2011)

I needed a short cable needle. My DH cut off of a small dowel that he had and sharpened both ends of it. It is perfect. He has made them for some of my knitting friends too.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

I've made small looms for weaving using card stock and regular card board, made a VERRY long weaving needle out of a wire clothes hanger. 

I used wire cutters to leave just the long straight section, rounded and smoothed out the end by scraping it on a concrete curb, then used a hammer and scrap of hardwood as an anvil to flatten the other end. I used a thin picture nail as a drill bit (didn't know back then if husband's bits were for wood or metal and didn't want to risk "hurting" his toys. I sanded the rough edges and started my project. I think the whole thing took about 20 minutes with most of the time spent getting the wood, hammer... 
It worked well and I made some shorter ones and then made some for fiends who saw me working.

I still have the tool and use it to place lifelines.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

I dropped some stitches and made a makeshift crochet hook to pick them up by bending a paper clip end


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

I cut a 18 t0 24 inch length of crochet cotton (knit crosheen) {spell}, fold in middle, tie something as near end as possible and close in a drawer, put a knitting needle thru the folded end and twist as many times as it takes to start folding back onto itself, carefulluy remove other end from drawer without lettiing it spin and again fold in the middle now letting them twist together, knot the end. I now have a stitch marker (slip the knitting needle thru the last folded end, let the length weave thru fabric as you knit passing working yarn in front or in back every 2-4-6-etc. rows. Makes for easier frogging as you don't loose the beginning of a round, its woven in so won't go flying. Very adaptable to needle size, can be made in many colors . I thiink I will try putting on jumprings and see how that goes...Della


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

We had beading looms when we were children that my father made out of cigar boxes, he cut notches in each end and we used sewing thread for the beading. He also pasted the picture from our tablets onto cardboard and cut them out using his trusty little jigsaw. In the 30's we didn't buy such things, someone made them from whatever was on hand. We had thread spools with carpet nails for making horsey reins and hand carved crochet hooks out of dowels as many of you have had too.
To teach some girls visiting me how to bead, I made notches in empty greeting card boxes so they could string the threads and made bracelets, only saw them one afternoon so they learned something.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

great idea


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

I've cut lengths of piano wire, smoothed the points with concrete, to create extra small DPNs for an experiment in trying to knit silk into socks similar to what the Queen wore in the 16th century.


----------



## sunway (Oct 31, 2011)

While on the mission field, I discovered that I needed some markers for a pattern that I was doing. I took a straw and cut it into small tubes and placed them for markers. Worked great!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

most anything round works
happy holidays


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

I am sooooo amazed with the creativeness of all you contributing knitters. Thank you for ideas I never would have thought of.

Ramona


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

What is a provisional caston? Is that a knitting term?


----------



## sockknittingpat (Jun 8, 2011)

I wanted some of the square knitting needles and I bought some wood at Home Depot, sanded down the needle points to the size I wanted, glued some wooden beads onto the end. Painted and waxed the needles. I loved them. I made a scarf with them and it didn't cost that much. I have made several other round needles also and put the beads on the ends to hold my stitches.
Pat


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

lot cheaper than the stores
any ideas on how to make circular needles


----------



## sockknittingpat (Jun 8, 2011)

I wish I could figure out how and I could make a fortune if they worked. I will keep thinking and if I can I will post it on here.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

with this economy we'd be lucky to know what money is


----------



## denice1947 (Aug 11, 2011)

I made looms out of wood that I make center paces and place mat on them. I had made them for yr.


----------



## kitkatgreenfish (Feb 21, 2011)

Before throwing out your old bras save the ring that holds the strap onto the cup.(depending on style)Instant stitch markers.I have lots of them in different colors.I was taught like many not to throw anything away!Plus everything you look at you have to stop and think,can I use this in knitting?LOL! Huggs....Kitty


----------



## kitkatgreenfish (Feb 21, 2011)

Also this link for those that might be interested...

http://knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=/review/profile/061109_a.asp

How to make your own circulars....Huggs.Kitty


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

My Daughter cuts little squares of foam and uses them on the ends of her DPNs to keep the stitces from falling off.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Contentedkyrie said:


> I've cut lengths of piano wire, smoothed the points with concrete, to create extra small DPNs for an experiment in trying to knit silk into socks similar to what the Queen wore in the 16th century.


The sizes for US knitting needles are based on musical wire sizes.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> lot cheaper than the stores
> any ideas on how to make circular needles


http://knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=/review/profile/061109_a.asp

http://stringthings.blogspot.com/2005/04/circular-needles.html

http://the-sass.blogspot.com/2011/02/diy-circular-knitting-needles.html


----------



## sockknittingpat (Jun 8, 2011)

I would love to see some of your place mats and loom that you made.


----------



## sockknittingpat (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much.
Pat


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

kitkatgreenfish said:


> Before throwing out your old bras save the ring that holds the strap onto the cup.(depending on style)Instant stitch markers.I have lots of them in different colors.I was taught like many not to throw anything away!Plus everything you look at you have to stop and think,can I use this in knitting?LOL! Huggs....Kitty


What a terrific idea! And given what bras cost, it'd be nice to think that you can still use part of them when you're done with the bra.

Hazel


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a crochet hook made by my grandfather who was a blacksmith. It is large and I use it for edging since I haven't a clue how to do the fancy stuff.


----------



## evenworlock (Aug 7, 2011)

I have sharpened the ends of bamboo skewers and added a couple of coats of floor wax to make a set of size 3 dpns that i still use to this day. I also was at walmart looking for a set of size 8 (5mm) dpns which of course they didn't carry. When I went into the next aisle I found a small bag of 3/16" wooden dowels(which is about 4.76mm) and the bag contained 16 dowels. bought them for $0.97, took them home and sharpened the ends with a hand help pencil sharpener and they work great! I also use colored paper clips as stitch markers for both crochet and knitting...works out well and they are really cheap and easy to replace


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Mary Ruth said:


> What is a provisional caston? Is that a knitting term?


You crochet a chain with a few more chains than stitches you need to cast on. Starting with the first chain, use your knitting needle and pick up a stitch in the back bump of the chain stitch for as many stitches as you need, leave the chain in your work and when that half is done, pull out the crocheted chain and pick up the loops and knit in the other direction. This is done by starting in the middle of a scarf or piece so you can knit half of it and then the other half. Or it is often used when you want a hem in a cap or garment. Knit the designated number of rows and then knit one stitch from your needle and one from the provisional caston together for a hem (double thickness).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mary Ruth said:


> What is a provisional caston? Is that a knitting term?


What Carol J. says is perfectly true, but there's no law saying you can't use a crochet cast-on as the permanent cast-on for a project. I never understood how to do it from written instructions alone, but - since I saw it 'in action' on YouTube - it's my first choice for almost _all_ my projects. I've long since lost that YouTube video, but here are two links where it's very well explained: http://www.karenjoseattle.com/karenjoseattle/2007/07/crochet-cast-on.html http://www.knitnet.com/common/support/caston.htm


Carol J. said:


> You crochet a chain with a few more chains than stitches you need to cast on. Starting with the first chain, use your knitting needle and pick up a stitch in the back bump of the chain stitch for as many stitches as you need, leave the chain in your work and when that half is done, pull out the crocheted chain and pick up the loops and knit in the other direction. This is done by starting in the middle of a scarf or piece so you can knit half of it and then the other half. Or it is often used when you want a hem in a cap or garment. Knit the designated number of rows and then knit one stitch from your needle and one from the provisional caston together for a hem (double thickness).


----------



## WolfDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

If you're making a 'tube' for a scarf (extra warm, and makes it two-sided too) - you can also use the figure eight cast on .. like I use when I make toe-up socks (link posted below).

I've used this caston for tube scarfs and pot holders many times... then with a three-needle bind off ... no seams anywhere


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Putting beads on the ends, to hold the stitches sounds very posh! Sometimes, when I want to knit with short needles, I wrap an elastic(rubber band) around one end of my dpn's. This keeps the stitches from sliding off.


sockknittingpat said:


> I wanted some of the square knitting needles and I bought some wood at Home Depot, sanded down the needle points to the size I wanted, glued some wooden beads onto the end. Painted and waxed the needles. I loved them. I made a scarf with them and it didn't cost that much. I have made several other round needles also and put the beads on the ends to hold my stitches.
> Pat


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> standsalonewolf said:
> 
> 
> > lot cheaper than the stores
> ...


I had never heard of this cast-on method. But, then I've only been knitting for 7 years. LOL

Jessica Jean, is this a good video example of Crochet Cast-On?:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> I had never heard of this cast-on method. But, then I've only been knitting for 7 years. LOL
> 
> Jessica Jean, is this a good video example of Crochet Cast-On?:
> 
> ...


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > I had never heard of this cast-on method. But, then I've only been knitting for 7 years. LOL
> ...


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

cathie white said:


> Putting beads on the ends, to hold the stitches sounds very posh! Sometimes, when I want to knit with short needles, I wrap an elastic(rubber band) around one end of my dpn's. This keeps the stitches from sliding off.
> 
> 
> sockknittingpat said:
> ...


Cathie, I love the rubberband idea! I have sets of DPN's in many sizes and have recently gotten into the quicker knitting projects like fingerless gloves and scarves. Will definately use this idea.

I've loved reading this thread and have learned some new ideas. I've never made a tool, but I have used safety pins and paper clips for stitch markers before.

I do have a heavy ceramic bowl that is cracked and I can't use in the microwave anymore. I want to drill a hole in the bottom of it, so I can turn it upside down and thread the end of a ball of yarn through it; then put it on the floor to stop my ball of yarn from rolling away and the cats from running away with it! I just have not yet gotten whatever drill bit I will need to do that and am probably taking the risk of the entire bowl coming apart when I drill it. I guess I could use a clay planting pot that already has the hole in it for the same purpose, but why do things the easy way?!? :roll:


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks! I'll make a note of that. Sounds like a good thing to know!


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

We were about to throw out a long handled duster, we had bought a new one. I cut off the wires holding the duster pad at the bottom and I now have several shapes of cable needles and different lengths.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

denice1947 said:


> I made looms out of wood that I make center paces and place mat on them. I had made them for yr.


Hi - How and with what do you make your looms? I was thinking of making my own also. I have a thin one made out of thin metal, very flimsy. Let me know how you make your looms, I would like to try it. Do you use dowels of some type? Thanks for any info.

Ramona


----------



## denice1947 (Aug 11, 2011)

I used 3/4 inch chipboard and finishing nails. The problem is that you do not have groove for the hook to go in.But you can go to the edge of the nail. I made the wood 1 and 1/2 inches wide and put the nail at 3/4 inch, mark for the long pine board. If you have questions I would be happy to answer them.


----------

